# Diseño de Bafle de 15"



## shocky (Oct 2, 2006)

Aqui coloco los planos para armar una caja con un paralante de rango bajo y un poco de medios. De 15"
Rango 45-1500hZ
98db sensibilidad
Hasta 400W RMS
impedancia 8ohms.


----------



## broka (May 10, 2007)

hola..podrias dar algun otro tipo mas de cajas para un bafle de 15" saludos amigos
que necesito mas detalles para una caja como esta


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 26, 2007)

Aca te paso una caja de selenium. Para un 15 y una bocina . 

saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 26, 2007)

segunda parte.
saludos.


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 26, 2007)

denle una checada a esta pagina, trae muy buenos planos www.speakerplans.com

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 26, 2007)

Muy buena pagina pablo16. Son proyecto grandes y la verdad impresionan!!
Seria bueno construir alguno para probarlo.

saludos.


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 27, 2007)

Son excelentes, he armado minimo 3 diseños de ahi y andan perfecto aun sin usar las bocinas que ahi dicen, basta con alguna similar. Es muy util para cuando andamos buscando buenos cajones de bajos o los que necesitan bafles grandes para su casa o hasta un equipo de eventos.
saludos


----------



## FocoPR (Nov 10, 2009)

Hola gente, acabo de hacer la caja del primer plano, con un parlante Selenium de 400w y satura =S seguí las medidas a rajatabla... la caja la uso para amplificar un cabezal de 100w de bajo eléctrico (instrumento)... tienen idea que puede ser? también lo probé con un equipo sarpado pero es peor, cuanto más potencia, más se sacude el parlante y más satura...


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 11, 2009)

FocoPR dijo:


> Hola gente, acabo de hacer la caja del primer plano, con un parlante Selenium de 400w y satura =S seguí las medidas a rajatabla... la caja la uso para amplificar un cabezal de 100w de bajo eléctrico (instrumento)... tienen idea que puede ser? también lo probé con un equipo sarpado pero es peor, cuanto más potencia, más se sacude el parlante y más satura...



Pareciera que tu caso es de aquellos que agarra una caja cualquiera y le ponen cualquier parlante y el sonido que sale es cualquier cosa... 

Las de rigor:

¿Tu parlante es de buena calidad?
¿Estás seguro que lo que satura el sonido es el conjunto altavoz/recinto acustico y no el amplificador?
¿Estas respetando la impedancia minima del amplificador?
De hecho, el termino "saturar" es muy subjetivo, se mas especifico.

Si tu parlante es de calidad, y tiene una hoja de especificaciones, podrás hacerle una caja exactamente a la medida del parlante; Aprovechando así todo el sonido posible.

PD: Parlante Selenimum, exelente. Recomiendo empezar a leerte el tutorial del programa para hacer recintos acústicos WinISD en base a los parametros Thielle Small.

Saludos!!!


----------



## FocoPR (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola Tacatomon, a ser sincero no tengo mucha idea de "acustización", o sea encontré un caja para lo que quería, con las características del parlante que yo compré, y el ampli anda joya porque lo uso siempre con cajas sarpadas y nunca un drama... Con respecto a lasubjetividad del término saturar jajaj me refiero a que cuando lo pongo al palo y lo exijo con las frecuencias más bajas suena a q****bo jajaja perdón el término pero suena a "p**o" jajajja pobré el ampli en otra caja sarpada igual y anda joya... entonces por descarte supuse que mi problema era la caja... Toy muy errado? jajaja nos vemos, un abrazo... grax por la ayuda!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 11, 2009)

Por favor seguí las normas de Jasper.
Si querés escribir como en un chat, andá a un chat.

Y en cuanto a tu problema, diría que hay un 10% de posibilidades de que esté relacionado sólo con la caja. Supongo que viene por el lado del parlante o del ampli que usás.
Si decís que el ampli anda, entonces el 90% de las fichas se lo pongo al parlante. Selenium no es mala marca, pero desde que no coinciden los datos que te dan en el datasheet con los que teóricamente debería tener (y por bastante) no me inspiran ninguna confianza.

Probá el parlante "en el aire" con tu ampli a ver si aparece el ruido.  
Si no suena mal, entonces la cosa está en la caja: Revisá que no haya nada ni un poquito flojo y que todo esté bien ajustado y encolado.

Una pregunta crucial: ¿Qué modelo de Selenium estás usando?

Saludos


----------



## FocoPR (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola, Cacho, perdoná las faltas y abreviaturas... con respecto al parlante, lo voy a probar "en el aire", el modelo creo que es un woofer 15PW6... en la web de selenium está todo los datos (http://www.e21.com.br/selenium/forceDownload.php?fdown=mercado_interno/profissional/pw/15PW6%20P%20-%20Rev.01-08-07%20-%20Port.pdf).


----------



## detrakx (Dic 1, 2009)

Buenas :  Foco si probas ese bafle en el aire a baja potencia por favor, sino queres quedarte sin parlante. EL parlante fuera de la caja esta sin amortiguacion si llegas a exigirlo demasiado lo puedes desconar.
Para mi ese problema es el parlante. Por lo que vi de los selenium tienen bajo Xmax y unos cuantos Watts lo hacen distorcionar a baja frecuencia.
Por otro lado cuando la caja faya, es otro tipo de ruido. se siente silvido o vibraciones.

Saludos.


----------



## FocoPR (Dic 3, 2009)

Gracias detrakx por tu opinon... me suponia que era el parlante pero estaba en duda porque es nuevo y pedí un parlante para eso mismo, osea no podía fallar, pero bueno... gracias! un abrazo... entonces, solución: cambiar el parlante?


----------



## detrakx (Dic 3, 2009)

FocoPR dijo:


> también lo probé con un equipo sarpado pero es peor, cuanto más potencia, más se sacude el parlante y más satura...





FocoPR dijo:


> tienen idea que puede ser?



Tu mismo estas contestanto la pregunta. 
Yo deduzco lo siguiente te comprastes un parlante de 15" para usarlo en una caja para amplificar un bajo. Le metiste una buena sacudida con un ampli de bajo y el parlante saturo por exceso de excursion.
El parlante no esta mal lo que pasa es que vos por ahi pretendes mas presion sonora. Y el parlante no llega y por ello satura.

- Solucion Conseguir un parlante con mayor Excursion (Xmax)
- Armar mas cajas con el mismo tipo de bafle. 

Desde mi punto de vista un parlante de 15p. se queda corto para reproducir armonicos medios del bajo.

Un 10 o 12" me parece mejor opcion para un ampli de bajo. 
Una opinion nada mas.

Saludos.


----------



## FocoPR (Dic 4, 2009)

Gracias detrakx, perdón por las faltas ortográficas, no me acostumbro... voy a ver si consigo otro parlante para probarlo en la caja a ver que pasa... nos vemos, un abrazo!


----------



## tito (Ene 6, 2010)

hola buenas quisiera saber que amplificador usar para dos bajos 15" de por lo menos 500 cada uno me pueden dar su opinion


----------

